# Issues with Spiders



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Alright.... so... to start my frog/bedroom is in the basement of our house... probabally not a good location (as far as keeping spiders out is concerned) but for temp and humidity controll its perfect. my problem is in just about every vivarium, terrarium or enclosure ive got there are several spiders.. with several different web styles and sizes... messy, sheet, funnel and so on...

oh and these spiders arent just inside the vivariums and such they are on the walls, in the frogs racks, in the lights in my ceiling, under my bed, in the bookshelf, in the back filtration area of my reef tank, behind things and so on... 

i keep killing them on sight(2-3 a day) but they just keep appearing... ive lost pumilio froglets to these freaks of nature, and i am very sure i lost an adult pumilio to them, and well... its getting old... my walls are concrete and so i am about to "kill it with fire"  there are several species, all very common and i am sure harmless to anything larger than pumilio... but thats the majority of what ive got.. so.. no bueno.

most of them look similar to this(these are just anoying i dont worry about them catching frogs)  but on occasion i find a larger wolf spider lookin beast runnin amuck and ive seen some in my room that would easily span a half dollar if ya SMASHED it with one... 









I suppose I sould probally take a picture of them before i destroy them so i can get a positive I.D. but usually i just see the web and just trash it with a stick.. if the spider runs out then i stab it with said stick....  sick i know, but it gives me a feeling of victory... 




does anyone have any suggestions for how to controll these pests? (without poison) or is killing and cleaning on sight about the best option?

ooh by the way... there are some wolf spiders here in colorado that i have no doubt would eat something as large as an adult Dendrobates tinctorius “Regina” they can get huge here, we used to catch them during lunch in highschool by pouring water down their burrow (which was about the same diameter as a penny) they would usually come shooting out and into the plastic cup they went! they had a legspan that would easily hang over the edges of your hand. when we go on snake hunting trips at night on the roads in summer these spiders are large enough in fact that if you are paying attention you can see their eyes shine on the night road, which again.. makes them easy to catch...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Tighten up your caging to reduce the escape of prey the spiders can feed on and use a shopvac to clean the webs up at least once a week for several weeks. That will take care of most of the problem but until you tighten up the caging, you are going to have problems. 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

2 words....Shop Vac.

Shop vac with long wand attachment.

Hit up the whole basement once a week....cracks....around walls....crevices.

You will kill 2 birds with one suck.......picks up escapee feeders and spiders and then helps take away the spiders food source.

No spider, whatever size can outrun the shop vac suction. You'll get em all eventually.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

huh... the only way in or out of the cages is through the bulkhead drains or the covered screen vents. but that doesnt make any sense since the substrate would block them from reaching the drain or the surface.. i dont really see fruit flies outside the tanks.. would covering the screens on the vents (which are covered with saran wrap) with mosquito fabric work?


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

both of you have mentioned the same thing, using a shop vac. uh... would a regular vaccume work or is a shop vac got the suction power the standard around the house doesnt? i dont have a shop vac


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I use this Fiberglass Window Screen (Bug Screen) from Lowes. It still vents well but really cuts down on the escapees.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Link3898 said:


> both of you have mentioned the same thing, using a shop vac. uh... would a regular vaccume work or is a shop vac got the suction power the standard around the house doesnt? i dont have a shop vac


 
Shop vac or equiv....medium sized "blue" color at LOWES for @ $39.00

Gotta have that powerful suction.




I should buy LOWES stock....


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, i needed a shop vac anyway so this is the final reason to go buy one! oh and i will check out that window screen while i am there

thanks for everyones help 


(oh by the way.... i do pour through my room almost weekly with a standard vac in every place it can reach... no dust in my room just cobwebs... new cobwebs....)


----------



## Varno (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Link,
I live in your neck of the woods ( just a little further east in Parker ) and I have the same on-going battle that you have in my basement/frog space! I have tighted up my vivs as much as possible, vacume frequently, and try to seal any other means of home entry, but they seem to magically show up all the same. During the summer I do get a number of large wolf spiders that are pretty easy to seek and destroy, this time of year it is the species of small house spider that you provided the pic of that shows up the most. I found that a small dustbuster that sits in its own charger ( I believe it is the dust devil brand ) is indespensible, it is great for getting the hunter type spiders like the wolfs and also is very convienent for the web builders. I also use the small cardboard sticky traps behind the vivs. Don't get me wrong, I like spiders and if it were feasible I would relocate them to the great outdoors, but the only hang up my wife has with this hobby is the escapee FF's and the small 8 legged predators they attract. I also am familar with the huge wolf spider that you speak of, we have a few of those around the Firehouse I work at and they are truly spectacular! Anyway, I think our climate forces spiders to find suitable accomondations for the winter and our frog rooms provide a ideal environment ( warmth, humidity, and a constant food supply ) so I concur with the other posters, constant vacuming and cleaning of the frog space is our only option. Best of luck!


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Honestly i like spiders most of the time as well.... (explains the trying to catch them thing) 
heres one of the jumping spiders we have here that stayed still just long enough for me to get a photo last spring, pretty cool little guys...











BUT NOT IN THE VIVARIUMS 

theres one spot i have not cleaned that may be the current source of spiderlings... in the closet where the furnace and waterheater are. its both warm and humid in there as well as undisturbed.. we only open that to change the furnace filters so i bet its loaded with webs...


good to know theres yet another colorado frogger here


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

If you want to know the truth I would get a few lizards that can deal with cold climates or even a few tarantulas would wipe out the population and most are docile enough.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Kieth, I'm in Denver too and I used to have them all over the frogroom back when I have 40 vivs. I can only remember once when I found them actually in a viv and I'm pretty sure they stowed away on a piece of cork bark. I used a shop vac too.
Doug


----------



## triton (Aug 6, 2009)

personally spiders will get any ff's escaped.

why would you want to kill one species (spiders) only to save another (frogs)
not very ethical !!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

triton said:


> personally spiders will get any ff's escaped.
> 
> why would you want to kill one species (spiders) only to save another (frogs)
> not very ethical !!


Isn't that what you're doing with ff's to feed your frogs? 

But the issue is the spiders can hurt the frogs (and you depending on the species). For me, the spiders have to go. They can go build their own temperature/humidty controlled room! 

Deb


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

triton said:


> personally spiders will get any ff's escaped.
> 
> why would you want to kill one species (spiders) only to save another (frogs)
> not very ethical !!


I hear ya....but...this is very much a hobby for 99% of us and if you look up some interesting past threads - even a current one.....when we get all "ethical" and junk.....people's heads explode.

My personal frog room / spider philosophy is:

Let just enough small size spiders alone. They absoulutely help control the escapee FF. When they start multpilying and they seem to be everywhere or I suddenly see some real big ones.....time for a vaccuum session.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I am right there with you Phil, Natural FF cleanup is great until they are big enough to start over looking the FF and begin venturing out to find new food sources.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> I hear ya....but...this is very much a hobby for 99% of us and if you look up some interesting past threads - even a current one.....when we get all "ethical" and junk.....people's heads explode.


Ahh Haa Haa! Is that a reference to my statement last night, "Ok, my mind is thoroughly blown!"?

I have nothing against spiders. I do have a problem with spiders in my frogroom. If they would just leave when I asked them to, the shop vac could stay in the garage. Hey, I would even pack them a nice doggy bag of fresh dusted flies! They have created their own destiny!
Doug


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

triton said:


> personally spiders will get any ff's escaped.
> 
> why would you want to kill one species (spiders) only to save another (frogs)
> not very ethical !!


Ive had spiders EAT several of my frogs. i gave them a chance to live in a corner and eat fruit flys... they stepped over the line so now they die on sight...


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

i think it was said earlier, but let a few hardy geckos loose, that keep the spider to a minimum...


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

I knew a guy once that had a couple of house geckos in his rooms, they ran loose, were WAY to big to get in the frog tanks, so they didn't even bother with them, but they kept the loose FF's under control, as well as those that were attracted to the loose FF's. 

We get those little house spiders here, too, as well as house crickets. The house crickets I leave since they don't bother anything but the loose bugs (even tho they look pretty freaky). The spiders are gone on site. They are small enough to get in and out of things, and that makes me nervous.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Could you guys recommend a gecko to be a free-range house gecko?

One that would not look yummy to a free-range house cat, preferably


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

frogface said:


> Could you guys recommend a gecko to be a free-range house gecko?
> 
> One that would not look yummy to a free-range house cat, preferably


House Geckos
Tokay Geckos

Those two are probably your best choice though having the frog room sealed will keep them in and not on your head at night 

personally if the room is humid/sealed/and warm enough I'd let some of these 
Bibrons Geckos 
or these
Baby Madagascar Giant Day Geckos
roam but thats just cause theyre more attractive (IMO)


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

with the tokays: probaby a good roamer as they'll get big enough to hopefully pose an unwelcome food item to a hungry cat but they arent fun to try and get ahold of either (biters) and are loud at times...but then again that just sounds like a free soundtrack and challenge to me haha


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I was going to 'thanks' your post but I guess I've used up my alloted thanks. 

So, thanks for the info!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

No problem,
personally I think the day geckos (although more costly) would be more fun due to their color and if you went with what I listed: quite large for a gecko lol

When I'm home I'll see if I have the link and I could post it here or PM you about it: a (if I remember correctly) japanese collector who had free roaming day geckos as well as mantellas in his room.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

People should keep in mind that free roaming herps significantly increase the risk of salmonella infections in people. This should be of particular concern to those with immune system issues, chronic conditions, small children or the elderly. 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Use a shop vac and don't worry about the "free ranging" Geckos starving and dessicating.

Free ranging *anything* is a poor solution.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> Use a shop vac and don't worry about the "free ranging" Geckos starving and dessicating.
> 
> Free ranging *anything* is a poor solution.


Hah! I'm really not going to buy a gecko and toss him in the living room to fend for himself. 

I don't mind the spiders, if they stay out of the frog tanks. I don't even mind the flies. They don't live long anyway. 

What I would like to do is tile my frog room, maybe with a drain in the center for easy hose cleaning. There us a large bathroom attached. I'd close the room off from the rest of the house. This is also my orchid room. I already have several humidifiers ready to go. Dunno how much good they'll do. 

I've also been thinking of getting geckos. I'd like to have a tank for the gecko but also leave an opening so he can go in and out. Clean out the room for me. Go back to his tank when he wants to hide or eat his given meal.

Does that sound doable?




> People should keep in mind that free roaming herps significantly increase the risk of salmonella infections in people. This should be of particular concern to those with immune system issues, chronic conditions, small children or the elderly.


I should be ok then, except maybe the elderly category.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

There's another item availble at walmart , Lowes ect...

*Door draft strips*......stick to the bottom of doors and provide somewhat of a seal. I use them. They undoubtable prevent some spiders and other insects from gaining access.....

maybe a different name....I couldnt find a google pic of the product....


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree, vacuming is most reliable method. I have mediteranian and indo pacific geckos in the frog room and they love fruit flies and crickets, don't touch the spiders at all.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

A guy was getting out of frogs up here and hadnt been paying attention to any of his tanks and they were full of spiders and spider webs. I bought some of his frogs and one more than planned because i almost felt obligated to take care of them (and i wanted them hehe). He was feeding them so they werent in bad shape but one of the fogs had trouble getting around because he kept getting caught. 

I brought one of the tanks home and completely gutted it, there were about 30 decent sized spiders including one or two giant ones. I hate spiders!!! they really freak me out, i had nightmares that night and was very jumpy for the next couple of days  ... anyways they are now spider and spider web free. The frogs are in good condition but jeez i couldnt live like that  There was also an ant colony or two but i dont think the frogs had been eating them (i wont be licking my frogs anyhow  ) which i cleaned up. 

I was shocked at the condition of these tanks and hadnt realized how big a problem spiders could be... I have seen one spider in my apt since i moved in a year and a half ago so its not really been a problem for me. 

Let me just say I am very very thankful that i dont have this problem  

Good luck 
Georgia


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

> i think it was said earlier, but let a few hardy geckos loose, that keep the spider to a minimum...


LISA
But isn't that a bit short-sighted? What happens when we're overrun by lizards?

SKINNER
No problem. We simply unleash wave after wave of Chinese needle snakes. They'll wipe out the lizards.

LISA
But aren't the snakes even worse?

SKINNER
Yes, but we're prepared for that. We've lined up a fabulous type of gorilla that thrives on snake meat.

LISA
But then we're stuck with gorillas!

SKINNER
No, that's the beautiful part. When wintertime rolls around, the gorillas simply freeze to death.

... couldn't help myself. I just rehomed a Tokay gecko. If anyone decides to free one of those [email protected]*#&[email protected]# in their house, they will surely be eaten in their sleep. That lizard was pure evil. I could see him calculating ways to escape his viv and murder me in his eyes.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Good Humor!!


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

hahaha awesome!!


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

btcope said:


> I just rehomed a Tokay gecko. If anyone decides to free one of those [email protected]*#&[email protected]# in their house, they will surely be eaten in their sleep. That lizard was pure evil. I could see him calculating ways to escape his viv and murder me in his eyes.


I got bit by a tokay gecko when I was in High School. He escaped in my bio room and I was the one they called over the intercom to come help catch it! I was missing a piece of skin for a long time and DAMN did it bleed! Ouch! His name was "Mad Dog".... Go figure.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

btcope said:


> ... couldn't help myself. I just rehomed a Tokay gecko. If anyone decides to free one of those [email protected]*#&[email protected]# in their house, they will surely be eaten in their sleep. That lizard was pure evil. I could see him calculating ways to escape his viv and murder me in his eyes.


Many decades ago, I had an apartment that had roaches. I turned two tokays loose in the apartment and they proceeded to eat the roaches.. not really enough to get them totally under control but it did reduce the numbers until the exterminator could come and nuke the apartment. (I caught them up before he got there). The main problem was thier territorial calling at night...

In retrospect, I was able to avoid the bigger issue which was the risk if salmonella... 

Ed


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Use a shop vac and don't worry about the "free ranging" Geckos starving and dessicating.
> 
> Free ranging *anything* is a poor solution.


Agreed, plus the humidity in colorado would be the death of those guys.. around 20% even with all the vivariums in my room, and a humidifier for the chameleon... i shal stick to the shop vac... 



Philsuma said:


> There's another item availble at walmart , Lowes ect...
> 
> *Door draft strips*......stick to the bottom of doors and provide somewhat of a seal. I use them. They undoubtable prevent some spiders and other insects from gaining access.....
> 
> maybe a different name....I couldnt find a google pic of the product....


I just stuck two strips of gorrilla tape sticky side to sticky side and taped it to the bottom of my door.. and this was a few years ago just to keep the cold air from upstairs from leaking under the door.. figures theres an actual product meant to do that lol  oh well creativity gets another 1+


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

so even with vacuuming and cleaning weekly i discovered this in one of my vivs... not acceptable... but the retard built its web front and center in an easy to corner spot though so i snatched it up in this cup to photo it.. this spider is the most common one in my vivariums aside from that harmless widow. i dont know what it is but ive seen this particular species eating my pumilio froglets so they have earned a special kind of hate with me...












and so... instead of killing them and discarding the carcass ive decided to give the spiders half-live to my new friend..

Kill at will friend Kill at will........








spider inside is the one pictured in the cup... about ten minutes after capture...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Are you 100% positive that a spider ate a froglet?

I've never heard of a spider.....a huge Florida cockroach supposedly ate an adult pum at Marcus's warehouse but even that can't be 100% confirmed.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh yes I am sure, seeing the froglets wrapped up in a web is pretty diagnostic, but actually seeing the spider sucking on it is definitive... if I ever see that again I will take pictures for sure.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow!
Believe me there is no one, and I mean no one who HATES spiders more than me.

Good luck with your problem, if that were my house I would pack the f***K up and move!!!

John


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Link3898 said:


> Oh yes I am sure, seeing the froglets wrapped up in a web is pretty diagnostic, but actually seeing the spider sucking on it is definitive... if I ever see that again I will take pictures for sure.


Wow. Interesting. Can you ID the size and species of that spider that predated the froglet.

oh...and the @ age and species of the froglet.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I put rosemary, lemongrass and thyme oil around my viv base and the edges of the walls where the viv is to kill any bugs in that area that might get into the viv, or at least deter them. That is a natural solution for you that might not be harmful to the frogs.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Wow. Interesting. Can you ID the size and species of that spider that predated the froglet.
> 
> oh...and the @ age and species of the froglet.


the one i saw actually eating a frog was a carolina wolf spider, we have em here everywhere and depending on age they have a legspan of whatever it is when they hatch up to 5inches across. this spider killed an adult bastimentos pumilio and had a legspan of around 3in. i think i still have the pumilio carcass in a glass vial somewhere..

the spider that is pictured in that cup i have no idea what it is but it makes a kind of funnel web, and ive seen desicated froglets all wrapped up in silk discarded under the web... the froglets that ive found from this vary from just out of the brom to i would say 2 months tops. young froglets. the victims have all been pumilio so far. 

(by the way let me say it again I like spiders... just not in the vivariums!)


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow...I really like spiders...a lot,

but

the first dead frog attributed to a spider in my basement, and it's "Hello shop vac - goodbye spiders"


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Link3898 said:


> .


It is hard to tell looking at the underside of the spider but it sounds like you are having issues with one or more of the sheet web type spiders. If you look here is it the one in figure 4? http://www.colostate.edu/Dept/bspm/extension%20and%20outreach/Funnel%20Weaver%20Spiders.pdf 

As an anecdotal report, I've had some cob web spiders attempt to capture froglets. 

Ed


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Wow...I really like spiders...a lot,
> 
> but
> 
> the first dead frog attributed to a spider in my basement, and it's "Hello shop vac - goodbye spiders"


They can and will escape vacuums. Empty it outside just afterwards.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

one word... tokay. loose one in your room and it will eat evey spider around. those guys won't stand a chance


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

earthfrog said:


> They can and will escape vacuums. Empty it outside just afterwards.


 
I have a plug that covers the exhaust area tightly....I assume they will dessicate in a day or 2 in the dusty, detritus filled collection area?


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks...already HATE spiders, you have now given me more fuel for the fire, and a creepy spine. I assume they are entering the vivs as tiny babies? or are they getting in from decor? i would think most tanks are sealed well enough to keep those big suckers out, but then again they can flatten like paper.....terrible....kill em' all i say


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Erikb3113 said:


> terrible....kill em' all i say


I agree. And I am going to assume that was a purposeful Metallica reference! *Kill Em All!* July 25, 1983 Debut Album
Doug


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ed said:


> It is hard to tell looking at the underside of the spider but it sounds like you are having issues with one or more of the sheet web type spiders. If you look here is it the one in figure 4? http://www.colostate.edu/Dept/bspm/extension%20and%20outreach/Funnel%20Weaver%20Spiders.pdf
> 
> As an anecdotal report, I've had some cob web spiders attempt to capture froglets.
> 
> Ed


Figure 4 is exactly whats in that cup. thanks Ed!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> I have a plug that covers the exhaust area tightly....I assume they will dessicate in a day or 2 in the dusty, detritus filled collection area?


They can still orient themselves and crawl up and out the vacuum tube. Perhaps spray the inside with some Green Light organic insecticide first.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

I knew I had a picture of one of the Carolina wolf spiders ive caught... in my backyard... this is an adult female that i caught a few years ago.. her leg-span had to be at least 4.5 in.... that egg sac could hold two adult pums for a size comparison..


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Holy crap!! That thing's huge! Don't tell my wife those things are in CO!!
Doug


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried a steamer around and under vivs to kill the spiders?

I have a shop vac and it is a pain getting it under the lower shelves of my racks.

-Beth


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Bcs TX said:


> Has anyone tried a steamer around and under vivs to kill the spiders?
> 
> I have a shop vac and it is a pain getting it under the lower shelves of my racks.
> 
> -Beth


Hey, hadn't thought of that. I have a steamer iron that would work nicely.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I got one of the smaller shop vacs.. I keep the shelves up a little higher so I can easily reach under them in case a frog gets loose. I can get the spiders using the smaller shop vac by laying on my back (so I can see more easily).. 

Ed


----------



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

just read through this post and i'm so freakin glad i live in the uk now. A one inch house spider is about the worst thing anyone here has to sort out.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

That is one of the worst things i've ever seen.....gave me goosebumps. 

now is when i stop keeping up with this post


----------

